# Alcohol



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

How would you describe your alcohol consumption? What forms of alcohol do you drink? Have you ever thought that you might have a problem with alcohol?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2015)

I have no problem with alcohol in the slightest...I am completely tee-total..I really don't like the taste ..


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

My father was I believe a very high functioning alcoholic and this only became a problem for him after his retirement. I also had two uncles with serious alcohol problems. I might well have been on the road to a drinking problem but was able to understand my vulnerability and made the decision in my 50s to give up drinking completely.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2015)

I drink red wine.
i have 3 or 4 alcohol-free days a week....and often have only one small glass on most of the other nights...so I don't have a problem; though, as you see; I have carefully considered it!
i never drink when I am driving either.
trouble is, I only like black coffee or red wine to drink; I hate coke, fizzy sodas, and i don't like water much either!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 18, 2015)

HUbby and I enjoy a bottle of wine every weekend ususally on Saturday evening..  No acohol the other 6 days.  I drink 1 cup of coffee a day, and 2 cups of tea.  No soda..  but I enjoy sparkling water with a splash of pomigranate juice with dinner.


I DO however want to add...  I have found that when someone tells you about their alcohol consumption... you can usually double or even triple the amount they tell you...  People don't ususally tell the truth about what they actually drink.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2015)

I know that, QS.....but not me!
maily because I find it puts weight on....as soon as I cut down to 3 days a week, the weight drops right off!
when my trousers start falling down; I can drink again!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 18, 2015)

We like our Bud Light, margarita's and a little Red Wine. Generally we will have a couple of beers while watching NFL football. Margarita's, one or two each, will come on our Mexican food night and a glass of wine with a fish dinner. Once in a while, I will have a shot of 1800 Tequila w/a beer. My wife will take a sip of it. 

Nothing shows up on our Lab results w/our PCP, so we are fine.

BUT, take away our alcohol and tv and we will both turn into MONSTERS!! LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 18, 2015)

Awe, come on........sure they do!! (in red below) LOL



QuickSilver said:


> HUbby and I enjoy a bottle of wine every weekend ususally on Saturday evening..  No acohol the other 6 days.  I drink 1 cup of coffee a day, and 2 cups of tea.  No soda..  but I enjoy sparkling water with a splash of pomigranate juice with dinner.
> 
> 
> I DO however want to add...  I have found that when someone tells you about their alcohol consumption... you can usually double or even triple the amount they tell you...  People don't ususally tell the truth about what they actually drink.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

I love beer and drank one or two bottles after work for years. But, it turned on me and raises heck with my digestive system so I don't drink Coors anymore. A glass of wine now and then.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

I have no problem with alcohol at all, it always go down easily.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

That's not the problem, Jim. It comes out to easy.


----------



## Raven (Jan 18, 2015)

When I was younger I enjoyed a glass of wine occasionally with dinner, then I found for me 
it would trigger a migraine headache.   I gave up drinking any kind of alcohol many years ago
and do not miss it at all.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 18, 2015)

Occasionally, not often, I'll have a nip of something or other, like wine, particularly a dry white.  I like a light pilsener when out for a fish & chip dinner. Might have an ounce of scotch when visiting my son, but I usually have nothing in the house.  Beer has a way of going right thru me too.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

Pappy said:


> That's not the problem, Jim. It comes out to easy.



No problem here Pappy.


----------



## Lady (Jan 18, 2015)

Ive not had a drink in a few years its never been a problem,when we went out for a meal i did have a Lager with my meal


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2015)

I like beer and wine and occasionally cocktails. I can go overboard on social occasions but it's never a problem.


----------



## Lon (Jan 18, 2015)

Before retirng I loved a good scotch on the rocks several times weekly and in hot weather an occasional gin & tonic. Never had a problem but decided when I retired to just drink wine and an occasional beer. I now drink wine on a daily basis, both reds and whites. I drink reds with most of my evening meals and a glass or two of Chardonnay in the afternoon. Wine to me is more of a food than an alcoholic beverage. Happy to say that I have never had a drinking problem.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2015)

Because it's a blood thinner, some people take an aspirin a day to help stave off a possible heart attack/stroke.

Alcohol does the same thing but tastes better; + aspirin is bad for your stomach.

  Ergo: I try to have at least one alcoholic drink/day. My drink is usually vodka with club soda.

 If nobody is around I would still consume it, but I usually go to a club and drink it there with friends.

 In the distant past, I have consumed much more than I should have, but that was in my youth and don't do that anymore.

I've never ever become dependent  on alcohol, so I'd never be considered an 'alcoholic'.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2015)

I can live without ever having it touch my lips, like Holly, I don't much care for the taste, I find it all rather ghastly and I've had what some consider top shelf.  I have had a drink maybe three times in the past year at special events New Years eve or other holiday event.  Usually, I must have lots of fruit juice mixed in with whatever the alcohol used in the mix, like a bahama mama or something. Just about anything taste good mixed with lots of fruit juice.  More often than not, I just order water or tea.


----------



## darroll (Jan 18, 2015)

My doctor took away my coffee.
What other vise is left?
If I thought that I drank too much, I would quit.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 18, 2015)

Cherry Whiskey and Coke for me. Only a quarter ounce per drink so I allow myself 2 drinks. oops I lied, sometimes 3

Occasionally red wine if having company.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)

We don't drink wine or hard liquor, but will often have a beer with dinner, depending on what we're eating.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

I've never been much of a drinker. I can't stand beer. I quit drinking altogether when I was in my late 20s. When I was 60 my wife was reading about the health benefits of red wine so we started drinking  1/2 glass per day. We couldn't stand the taste at first but got used to it. Now she can't drink alcohol because of her medication so I drink alone.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 18, 2015)

Beer I like more so in the summer. Hard liquor mainly in the winter. Wine.....any time of the year. I don't have a drink everyday, mainly with friends a couple of times a week. But I will sip on something occasionally when I'm home alone.


----------



## Debby (Jan 18, 2015)

The last time I accidentally had a sip of red wine, I thought it tasted like paint stripper.  Have not had a drink of any alcohol in 30 years.


----------



## Ina (Jan 18, 2015)

The same here Debby. :wave:


----------



## Don M. (Jan 18, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> How would you describe your alcohol consumption? What forms of alcohol do you drink? Have you ever thought that you might have a problem with alcohol?



I got my "drunk" days out of the way years ago while stationed in Germany...That Great German beer was a real treat.  When I came back to the States, and tried American beer again, I swore off the stuff.  Now, all I drink is a shot of either Chocolate or Whipped Cream flavored vodka, about an hour before bedtime....makes me sleep like a baby.  Besides, most doctors are now saying that a small portion of alcohol can actually be good for a person...a shot of spirits, a beer, a glass of wine, etc.  Like anything else, most things, in Moderation, are good for a person.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 18, 2015)

....wine occasionally....and that's the truth...lol


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 18, 2015)

Chrismas Eve, 1971.  We were to spend Christmas Eve with my wife's parents and family.  Wife 8 months pregnant with our first.  Where I was working, we closed mid-afternoon and started drinking Vodka.  Co-workers called my wife about 5 p.m. to come get me as I was totally and completely inebriated.  By the time she got me home, I was sick to my stomach.  She finally got me in the bathtube and dressed.  I was still upchucking.  Her parents lived about 40 minutes from us.  Wife had to stop twice for me to dry heave along the way.  We walked into her parents house and the smell of turkey and trimmings hit my nose.  I headed for the bathroom, dry heaved, and went to bed.  Woke up the next morning, embarrassed.  Wife told me there would not be a second time.  Haven't touched alcohol since.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 18, 2015)

I only drink on special occasions.....Like a calendar day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2015)

AprilT said:


> ... like Holly, I don't much care for the taste... [clip]...  I have had a drink maybe three times in the past year at special events New Years eve or other holiday event.  Usually, I must have lots of fruit juice mixed in with whatever the alcohol used in the mix, like a bahama mama or something. Just about anything taste good mixed with lots of fruit juice.  More often than not, I just order water or tea.



I'm like April and Holly.   Occasionally do gin or vodka with enough grapefruit juice to drown out the taste, maybe 3 or 4 per year---one at midnight on new years eve as a tradition.  Got the drinking out of my system in my 20's.     Never cared for wine---too many calories and too expensive.  One beer is good if it's ice cold and the weather is hot. But I prefer diet coke.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I only drink on special occasions.....Like a calendar day!



Plus it has to be a holiday somewhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 18, 2015)

Cold beer tastes awfully good at a beach side restaurant! And for a treat an icy sweet cocktail like mai tai, Singapore sling, margarita!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 19, 2015)

There is nothing like a good medicinal martini as it lowers my BP by more than twenty points and is so much more enjoyable than a pill...


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

I liked my Rum and Pepsi. I also like a good wine. Red, White, Blush... just good. I miss the wine the most. I have triggered migraines now and have to watch what I consume.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 19, 2015)

I did not drink alcohol until I was 38 years old-didn`t like the taste,didn`t like the feeling. Now I do drink red wine,and have for years. A glass with dinner and sometimes another glass after dinner. I have been on blood pressure meds since I was 38,the lowest possible dose. That has never changed,never had to be increased. I attribute that to the red wine. May be,maybe not,but I`ll continue with it.


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 19, 2015)

My preference is red wine and over the last 2 or 3 years my consumption has typically been only 1 glass at a holiday party or other office gathering.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson, I think there is a lot to be said about drinking red wine. It's just good stuff.
Check out this old news article about the benefits.
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Diet/r...-lower-blood-pressure-study/story?id=17173121


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2015)

Two or three times a month I'll drink red wine. I like some cocktails like margaritas, but rarely have them.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 19, 2015)

I've met people who could not drink a drop of alcohol in any form - some of them were alcoholics, some weren't allowed for religious reasons and some couldn't handle it or said it disagreed with them, or it messed with their medications. Some people have an aversion to it because of negative associations - and that's all OK.  But I think the world would be a much sadder place without alcohol, which has been cheering human beings for eons and making life more bearable in some unbearable circumstances - all in moderation of course.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 19, 2015)

Well Said!!!! and I miss it. My gf and I keep talking about grabbing a bottle of wine to down very soon. She and I both have wine triggering migraines.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I did not drink alcohol until I was 38 years old-didn`t like the taste,didn`t like the feeling. Now I do drink red wine,and have for years. A glass with dinner and sometimes another glass after dinner. I have been on blood pressure meds since I was 38,the lowest possible dose. That has never changed,never had to be increased. I attribute that to the red wine. May be,maybe not,but I`ll continue with it.



France has the 2nd lowest rate of heart related illnesses in the world....and many attribute that to the French habit of drinking a glass of wine with their meals.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

The answer to the original question ..... is between me and my doctor, [and I lie.]So it's only known to me!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> France has the 2nd lowest rate of heart related illnesses in the world....and many attribute that to the French habit of drinking a glass of wine with their meals.




Unfortunately consumption can have as bad an effect on the body when it comes to raising the rate of cancer incidences.  So for some it may cancel out any benefit.  We'll need to find a better reason to make it a reason to take it up sipping the grape, just for the sake of it.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Unfortunately consumption can have as bad an effect on the body when it comes to raising the rate of cancer incidences.  So for some it may cancel out any benefit.  We'll need to find a better reason to make it a reason to take it up sipping the grape, just for the sake of it.



I'm sure there are those who cannot tolerate alcohol, in any form or quantity, however more and more doctors seem to be saying that a small amount can be beneficial.  But, if a person is taking any kind of medication, they need to make sure that there won't be some interaction.  Then, too, some people might start out just having a glass, but find themselves eventually consuming the whole bottle, and becoming an alcoholic.  I know a couple of people who have been heavy drinkers for many years, and their overall health is Awful.  Moderation is the key, but for some, that requires a lot of will power.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I'm sure there are those who cannot tolerate alcohol, in any form or quantity, however more and more doctors seem to be saying that a small amount can be beneficial.  But, if a person is taking any kind of medication, they need to make sure that there won't be some interaction.  Then, too, some people might start out just having a glass, but find themselves eventually consuming the whole bottle, and becoming an alcoholic.  I know a couple of people who have been heavy drinkers for many years, and their overall health is Awful.  Moderation is the key, but for some, that requires a lot of will power.



Nothing to do with moderation in what I was getting at, consumption in even small amounts can have negative effects which can outweigh the positive.  I'm just saying using it as a suggesting for the positive isn't a true incentive when it has as much a negative possibility under the same circumstances for same individuals.  Not talking about over consumption.  And I'm not saying drinking is a bad thing, I'm just saying there's no need to justify drinking with saying it has added health benefits when in reality it has just as many negative ones.

http://www.cancer.org/cancer/cancercauses/dietandphysicalactivity/alcohol-use-and-cancer

To be clear, my own reasons have nothing to do with health, I just don't like the taste, nothing more nothing less really.  I'm not trying to stretch out the years by not drinking.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 20, 2015)

Don M. said:


> France has the 2nd lowest rate of heart related illnesses in the world....and many attribute that to the French habit of drinking a glass of wine with their meals.


I have heard that too, many times. Some of the nutrients in wine help keep the blood flowing.
 A news article about the benefits from WebMD:
http://www.webmd.com/diet/features/health-benefits-wine


> the fruit of the vine appears to boost levels of HDL, the "good" cholesterol, and helps prevent LDL, or bad cholesterol, from causing damage to the lining of arteries.
> When LDLs remain behind in the arteries, substances in wine called phenols appear to help prevent the bad cholesterol from causing injury.


So ya drink:tickled_pink::tickled_pink:ing wine helps to lower Cholesterol. Yeah right?:tickled_pink::biggrin-new::biggrin-new:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2015)

So how do you feel about alcohol?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Churchill once said that he got more good from alcohol than he got bad.  My sentiments, too, in moderation, of course...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 22, 2015)

My Grandmother on Moms side was born in Oklahoma and was Cherokee.  Her brother, my great uncle used to call alcohol "tanglefoot".  I do drink but I do not drink to the point of  intoxication.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

My husband is part Cherokee..  he is not a drinker, but enjoys wine with me on Saturday evening.  His mom was  one half Cherokee, and was an was an alcoholic.  I have heard that Native Americans have a propensity for alcoholism...  I wonder if this is true or if it's just another racial stereotype thing..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 22, 2015)

For some reason it does seem to be true.  I spent years in South Dakota and it is a major problem there within the NA population.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> For some reason it does seem to be true.  I spent years in South Dakota and it is a major problem there within the NA population.




His mom was also one half Irish... poor woman didn't stand a chance on that matter..  lol


----------



## Don M. (Jan 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband is part Cherokee..  he is not a drinker, but enjoys wine with me on Saturday evening.  His mom was  one half Cherokee, and was an was an alcoholic.  I have heard that Native Americans have a propensity for alcoholism...  I wonder if this is true or if it's just another racial stereotype thing..



I don't know about Native Americans being prone to alcoholism, but we did have one interesting experience a few years ago.  We took a nice long driving vacation to Las Vegas, and we left a day early so as to do some sightseeing along the way.  We stopped at 3 or 4 Indian casinos in New Mexico and Arizona.  Most of them were quite nice, and just smaller versions of the normal casino environment.  One, however, was quite different...we went in, and it was filled with Indians hooping and hollering, and having a good time.  However, the place had a Stench of Booze and Vomit...needless to say, we didn't stay there long.  

I imagine Indians are not much different from any other Ethnic group...some enjoy alcohol in moderation, while others let it rule their lives.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about Native Americans being prone to alcoholism, but we did have one interesting experience a few years ago.  We took a nice long driving vacation to Las Vegas, and we left a day early so as to do some sightseeing along the way.  We stopped at 3 or 4 Indian casinos in New Mexico and Arizona.  Most of them were quite nice, and just smaller versions of the normal casino environment.  One, however, was quite different...we went in, and it was filled with Indians hooping and hollering, and having a good time.  However, the place had a Stench of Booze and Vomit...needless to say, we didn't stay there long.
> 
> I imagine Indians are not much different from any other Ethnic group...some enjoy alcohol in moderation, while others let it rule their lives.



My hubs is 1/4 Cherokee, I do think they a have a propensity to alcohol. He no longer drinks, TG. His mother 1/2 Cherokee had drunks for parents.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 22, 2015)

flowerchild said:


> My hubs is 1/4 Cherokee, I do think they a have a propensity to alcohol. He no longer drinks, TG. His mother 1/2 Cherokee had drunks for parents.



my husband is also 1/4..  He never really drank, but he thinks it's because of what he witnessed as a child.   My husband looks NA..  He has the eyes, nose and cheekbones.   He is also Irish, German and Polish


----------



## AprilT (Jan 22, 2015)

Strong Mohawk and Cherokee blood in my family veins, no alcoholics that I know off.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My Grandmother on Moms side was born in Oklahoma and was Cherokee.  Her brother, my great uncle used to call alcohol "tanglefoot".  I do drink but I do not drink to the point of  intoxication.




We have a popular  Beer here called Tanglefoot...served at the pumps and also  in bottles and cans..


----------



## Cookie (Jan 22, 2015)

Craft beer producers are becoming quite a thing here in Ontario, making good quality beer without additives. Although I consume very little beer, some of these are quite nice.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Craft beers are pretty popular here in Michigan as well. I don't normally drink beer, but I've had tastes of some really tasty one.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 22, 2015)

Well that's good April. Could be just an old fable, ya know. Just an coincidence then for many Indian people.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 22, 2015)

I think it`s more than a fable. And not a coincidence either. We have several reservations around us and the Sheriff`s Logs are filled daily with people who identify their race their as Indian arrested for all manner of alcohol infractions. There are two who are famous for having over 200 arrests each,for those keeping count. When we were first married,one of our first "couple friends" were a couple who had moved here to California from Wisconsin. He was Native American (born and raised on the Reservation),she was not. I can`t even egin to tell you how many nights my husband spent searching for him in the local bars-or sometimes even in San Francisco. He was one of 15 children,all of them alcoholics. He died in his 40`s from cirrhosis of the liver. There is a reason is was called "firewater"-although I like tanglefoot even better!


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 23, 2015)

I call it firewater too. I can believe what you say Mrs. Robinson. The Cherokee Res. in the south tho is in dry county. Maybe there is a reason for that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2015)

I do not have a problem with alcohol..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 23, 2015)

The only problem I have with alcohol is the cost.  Supermarkets are full of low cost "fizz", but I prefer something with taste.


----------

